# North east monthly meet



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wednesday the 11th April 7:00 at the OK Dinner on the A19 whose coming this monthv :?:


----------



## XM4RTYX (Jul 31, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Wednesday the 11th April 7:00 at the OK Dinner on the A19 whose coming this monthv :?:


I'm still a meet virgin! lol! Will have to meet up with you all some day


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The 11th is as good a day as any


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

The 11th looks good for me. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm free :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> The 11th looks good for me. 8)


You always say that then wimp out at the end :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > The 11th looks good for me. 8)
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## XM4RTYX (Jul 31, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> The 11th is as good a day as any


I'll try and make this one


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wallsendmag said:


> I'm free :lol:


Are you Mr Peacock :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > The 11th looks good for me. 8)
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Thanks for the support andy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> The 11th looks good for me.
> You always say that then wimp out at the end :wink: :lol:
> :lol: :lol: Thanks for the support andy.


Anytime mate anytime


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Won't be able to afford to come to them soon as im getting made redundant.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> Won't be able to afford to come to them soon as im getting made redundant.


Gutted for you mate


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

malstt said:


> Won't be able to afford to come to them soon as im getting made redundant.


was sorry to see that happening when you starred on local bbc news twice !

no sign of a sell out to another company ?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

skiwhiz said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Won't be able to afford to come to them soon as im getting made redundant.
> ...


Yeah, im famous ! No news yet [smiley=bigcry.gif] still in the 90 day consultation so still waiting.


----------



## drewedgar (Oct 7, 2011)

Think I might pop along.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

drewedgar said:


> Think I might pop along.


Top man


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I ll bring the new absoluTTe along so we'll have them first

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wallsendmag said:


> I ll bring the new absoluTTe along so we'll have them first
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 5146
> using Tapatalk


And do you have a little something for me


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Like a big box of mags

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wallsendmag said:


> Like a big box of mags
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 5146
> using Tapatalk


No something else but I guess you might have that as well


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

No mags so far but I do have those show plates

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wallsendmag said:


> No mags so far but I do have those show plates
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 5146
> using Tapatalk


That's more like it


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

Guys It's a sad sad day for me .........sold the QS but may have recruited the buyer (I Think ) as a new member  lol 
Im afraid Im going back to a Merc E55 AMG this time a Kompressor which I will pick up ova the bank hol . 
I Would hope we can still keep in touch with you's lot as I have been in many forums / clubs and I can easily say this has been the best .

Mal sorry to here your job is at risk ....get ya CV up to date and get posting mate.

Hope to get to the meet .....if Im still welcome with a Merc 

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We'd noticed the add sad to see you go Mark

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

Wallsendmag said:


> We'd noticed the add sad to see you go Mark
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 5146
> using Tapatalk


Andy I'd like to stay LOL been the best club byfar , Only I'll be in another german power hooos instead of me QS LOL


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear about you job Mal, hope you get sorted with something.

Mark did you sell your QS to a local lad?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks people, hopefully i will get something sorted so i can keep the tt ! Shame you have to sell mark,was a lovely car. See you all on wedensday.


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

Guzi said:


> Sorry to hear about you job Mal, hope you get sorted with something.
> 
> Mark did you sell your QS to a local lad?


Yeah I young lad from Marske so you will see it around .........


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

malstt said:


> Thanks people, hopefully i will get something sorted so i can keep the tt ! Shame you have to sell mark,was a lovely car. See you all on wedensday.


Cheers Mate
loved the time I had it ,just need extra seats or a divorce LOL


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

markevo said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > We'd noticed the add sad to see you go Mark
> ...


No problem Mark we will just make you sit at the other end of the diner :lol: 
I spotted your qS for sale on piston heads wondered what was going on


----------



## adamperry27 (Jan 12, 2012)

aww not been to a meet yet shame i cant make this one but hopefully the next one


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> markevo said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag said:
> ...


The way things are going I might still have my car plus £250 deposit LOL ........not herd from the buyer since he dropped off the money .
So can I sit back with you's now ?


----------



## gixerste (Dec 13, 2010)

All being well I'll be there Wednesday night


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

gixerste said:


> All being well I'll be there Wednesday night


Excellent, more the merrier.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Everyone make sure you get your discount cards lol

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Havnt got mine yet, but still got the email about it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> Havnt got mine yet, but still got the email about it.


You need to bring the email with you mate and they will sort your card at the diner


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Ok , will do.


----------



## XM4RTYX (Jul 31, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> The 11th is as good a day as any


Gutted, don't think I'll get to this one, thermostat looks like its gone today! So have to wait to get that seen to first!


----------



## Ryo (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi All , just bought a MK1 tt , looking on doing a couple of jobs to it befor the summer. Not sure if I can make this meeting 
but I am intrested in coming along to drives out and meetings in the future.

Looking at fitting a intercooler has anyone fitted one or willing to help.
Cheers Ryo


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Ryo said:


> Hi All , just bought a MK1 tt , looking on doing a couple of jobs to it befor the summer. Not sure if I can make this meeting
> but I am intrested in coming along to drives out and meetings in the future.
> 
> Looking at fitting a intercooler has anyone fitted one or willing to help.
> Cheers Ryo


I have a Forge one ready to fit to the qS if I ever get round to it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Any more last chance


----------



## XM4RTYX (Jul 31, 2011)

Well got my car booked in for Friday to get thermostat replaced, so I might make it tomorrow


----------



## philipcrolfe (Jun 17, 2009)

We will be there, see you tomo.
Philip @ Sue


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

philipcrolfe said:


> We will be there, see you tomo.
> Philip @ Sue


I've got your mag too  
North East first everyone else can wait their turn. :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wallsendmag said:


> philipcrolfe said:
> 
> 
> > We will be there, see you tomo.
> ...


As it should be


----------



## XM4RTYX (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry folks, can't make it AGAIN!  family commitments,


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

That's a pity one day mate


----------



## XM4RTYX (Jul 31, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> That's a pity one day mate


Well I got there Andy, great bunch of people, great set of cars! Thanks all for a good night, will be attending many more hopefully. Oh and Andy the qs sounded great as it roared past me haha! Engine bay looked very special too!  Sorry I didn't get to talk much to wallsendmag and wife, but they will be plenty more times when I will haha


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XM4RTYX said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > That's a pity one day mate
> ...


Good to meet you to mate I forgot you were from Hartlepool  abd by the way you have a numder plate light out


----------



## XM4RTYX (Jul 31, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> XM4RTYX said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Thanks Andy, I'd better get that seen to then :roll: lookin forward to the next meet


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XM4RTYX said:


> That's a pity one day mate
> Well I got there Andy, great bunch of people, great set of cars! Thanks all for a good night, will be attending many more hopefully. Oh and Andy the qs sounded great as it roared past me haha! Engine bay looked very special too!  Sorry I didn't get to talk much to wallsendmag and wife, but they will be plenty more times when I will haha
> Good to meet you to mate I forgot you were from Hartlepool  abd by the way you have a numder plate light out


Thanks Andy, I'd better get that seen to then :roll: lookin forward to the next meet [/quote]
Also noticed you need the twin brake light mod doing I think I might have a couple of the connectors some where


----------



## XM4RTYX (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh thanks Andy! How much do you want for them? Are they easy to put together, I'm not brightest spark when it comes to electrics? Haha


----------

